# Outside Security Cameras



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I am looking for something that can both record, and as well as display preferably in color, outside. 

A 2 camera system would work... 

Being able to access remotely is a meh feature for me.

Decent night vision is preferrable, 

Wired I think is the better option, but I am open to wireless.

Thoughts?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ring probably has the most user friendly and mass produced set up. I am sure there are better ones out there, but they have done a pretty good job of cornering the market.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have two outdoor Nest cameras that operate on wifi. I can monitor them from a cell phone, iPod, or my computer. They record in HD but you can lower the quality to conserve bandwidth. I have the plan that has 5 day video history for $30 per year. You can save video clips to your computer indefinitely. The cameras that I have are about $190 each. Recommended.


https://store.nest.com/product/outdoor-security-camera/NC2100ES


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Swann system with wired camera's. Pretty good for the money. Package came with a DVR.
I can still pull it up on my cell phone and no montly fees.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Depends on how much you want to get into this. The Rings and such work and are dead easy to set up. But they are also very basic when it comes to motion detection and such... plus require service fees to maintain cloud recordings. I added a Ring doorbell cam to my arsenal due to a recent package theft and it covers that area better than my other outdoor cams and provide a visible deterrent.

But my main system is Blue Iris software running on a fairly low wattage PC. That opens me up to the world of IP cameras and allows me to make and maintain and my own recordings on the many terabytes of HDs in the PC. No monthly fees, one time software cost of $50. For outdoor cams there are many good choices. My latest is an HIK Vision power over ethernet dome that has outstanding IR night vision. And Blue Iris has sophisticated motion detection abilities to go along with it. Blue Iris also has other sophisticated features such as scheduling and geofencing to control camera motion detection and recording behavior. Also has built in web server that streams the videos and alerts to any web browser or to the mobile app.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

Check Lorex systems. Priced right and many options.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

georgemcq said:


> Check Lorex systems. Priced right and many options.


Do yourself a favor and stay away from Lorex Cams. They will last you a year or so, and then simply fail.
I have installed these Cam Systems for 20 years, from a 4 Cam to a 32 Cam system.
The best System I found without going commercial or professional are these here:
https://smile.amazon.com/GW-Securit...gateway&sprefix=GW+,aps,180&sr=8-2-spons&th=1

GW Security are very nice Systems, built to last with top-notch Customer Support.
Also, stay away from the Ring. Pure Junk, with a monthly Fee.
:vs_cool:


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

I have ‘blink’ cameras that I mounted outside in several locations around my home. They are battery operated and hook up via your home router WiFi. Very simple to install. You can buy the outdoor models which have weather resistance, infrared, sound recording. It’s only a couple hundred bucks for a 3 camera system


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

jecapereca said:


> I have ‘blink’ cameras that I mounted outside in several locations around my home. They are battery operated and hook up via your home router WiFi. Very simple to install. You can buy the outdoor models which have weather resistance, infrared, sound recording. It’s only a couple hundred bucks for a 3 camera system



This past Christmas I bought one of the Blink outdoor cameras for my parents after their Logitech camera died. The Blink cam worked for a few weeks on their tablet and then seemed to stop recording during movement. Turns out it was an issue with the tablet and the camera is still functioning. I was impressed that it was outside during the last "polar vortex" in sub zero weather and continued working.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

Look at Lorex and Hikvision. Both offer 4K color at night with no monthly fees.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Let it Snow said:


> Look at Lorex and Hikvision. Both offer 4K color at night with no monthly fees.


No! 
Absolutely not. But of course, if you are cheap.
Go for it.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... my HIKVision outdoor dome is the best cam I have. Far better than my older pricier cams.



Deja-vue said:


> No!
> Absolutely not. But of course, if you are cheap.
> Go for it.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

Deja-vue said:


> No!
> Absolutely not. But of course, if you are cheap.
> Go for it.


What would you recommend for 4K, 150 ft night vision, color at night, with an NVR?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Let it Snow said:


> What would you recommend for 4K, 150 ft night vision, color at night, with an NVR?


Look at my earlier post.
:smile:

Edit: Ok, the Hikvision is a good Cam System, but the Customer support is horrible.
If something goes wrong, you are pretty much on your Own.
GW Security have Folks you can actually talk to. Very helpful Tech support.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Check out Reolink , they have solar powered cameras for out door use.


----------

